# What is your opinion?



## kathymoon (Nov 11, 2013)

How would you code this?

1.  Comprehensive History
2.  Phsyical exam includes ony Vitals, i.e. weight height, pulse, pulse ox, BP
3.  Plan and Assessment
*  Gout*
        Started Medrol Pak (4mg) for 6 days 
        Instructed to keep follow-up.

Further info - the gout is chronic  This is a flare-up.

The physician codes this as a 99214.

What is your opinion


----------



## kathymoon (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry about the duplicate post.


----------



## mlbaker1974 (Nov 26, 2013)

kathymoon said:


> How would you code this?
> 
> 1.  Comprehensive History
> 2.  Phsyical exam includes ony Vitals, i.e. weight height, pulse, pulse ox, BP
> ...



physical exam in not apparent and MDM would be low so I would give it a 99213


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 26, 2013)

MDM looks straightforward to me, there is moderate risk, but minimal dx and minimal complexty looks like straightforward .. I say 99212


----------



## cynthiabrown (Nov 26, 2013)

started meds..........99213


----------



## MnTwins29 (Nov 27, 2013)

*99213*

Hx : Comp
Ex: Problem Focused - 1 syst, Constitutional (vitals)
MDM: 2 points for dx or mgmt options - established problems, worsening
         0 data points
         Moderate risk - Rx drug management
         Works out to Low MDM

Comp/PF/Low = 99213


----------



## ksd (Nov 29, 2013)

I agree with 99213 for exactly as MnTwins wrote out.


----------

